# Looking for advice



## De Piazzy (Aug 2, 2012)

Ciao Tutti!, 

My Name is Eric. My wife and I are thinking of moving to Italy. I also have a 9 year old son and have some questions about moving abroad. 

I will try to keep this a short and basic as possible and will appreciate any help and or advice given. I am an Italian (New York born) and my wife is Indian (India...not Pocahontas.) I lived in Germany for two years when i was younger when my Madre was in the Air Force. Some questions and concerns i have are..

1.)I never officially finished university. I started a large commercial/Industrial electrical contracting company and am a Class "A", Master licensed Electrician with 17 years of experience and 9 years in business. I do not plan on starting my own firm in Italy, but wonder how easy or if possible it would be to find a City/State job (In municipalities) as an Electrician? How does it work there?

2.)My wife is an accountant with a masters degree from a good university here in Virginia. She has 4 years of experience, but her degree is only in American accounting, not international accounting. Would it be impossible for her to utilize her degree there?

3.)How does retirement pay or benefits work there? If any at all? 

4.)How does health insurance work. I was told It's socialized, does one also need supplemental insurance if available?

5.)With the economy in the tank the way it is, are decent properties better priced? Say a 2 to 3 bed, 2 bath appartment or house, near or in rome in a decent neighborhood, not luxury or super custom, but a good starter. 

6.) I actually do have family there. In Pescocantanzo, Abruzzo, and I was in the country last summer. Problem with where they live is...1200 people in the entire town, I doubt there is work. 

7.) I forgot to mention we don't speak Italian..yet. I understand some from famiglia but my wife knows nill. 

8.)I want to get permanant residency. Has anyone heard of the 1947 rule? Apparently if your grandfather was born before that year and in Italy it's a bit easier to get a pass? 

Thank you for all and or any answers and help you can offer. 

God Bless!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

De Piazzy said:


> Ciao Tutti!,
> 
> My Name is Eric. My wife and I are thinking of moving to Italy. I also have a 9 year old son and have some questions about moving abroad.
> 
> ...


hi i live in abruzzo and i know Pescocantanzo a prety litle place , what was your family name , as i take great interest in the imagration storrys . ie some went to Ny from our vilage Pretoro they went to Otowa 1000 of them . as for your ?? they are vast and dont have answers as we would have in england or america , here its down to each comune and how they read the legge , but good luck any way there are a lot of people on here who have done this roy


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

De Piazzy said:


> Ciao Tutti!,
> 
> 
> 1.)I never officially finished university. I started a large commercial/Industrial electrical contracting company and am a Class "A", Master licensed Electrician with 17 years of experience and 9 years in business. I do not plan on starting my own firm in Italy, but wonder how easy or if possible it would be to find a City/State job (In municipalities) as an Electrician? How does it work there?


I'm not sure if you mean a government job or in general. The governments are cutting staff at all levels. Not fully replacing retirees.

In general you wouldn't be qualified and would need to take the tests etc. 



> 2.)My wife is an accountant with a masters degree from a good university here in Virginia. She has 4 years of experience, but her degree is only in American accounting, not international accounting. Would it be impossible for her to utilize her degree there?


Outside of maybe helping expats do things like file US taxes I can't imagine much.



> 3.)How does retirement pay or benefits work there? If any at all?


The system has just changed again. Basically it's based on how much you've paid in. IIRC currently retirement is 67. I think there is a social security agreement with the US that would let you combine what you've paid in the US.



> 4.)How does health insurance work. I was told It's socialized, does one also need supplemental insurance if available?


You don't need it. 



> 5.)With the economy in the tank the way it is, are decent properties better priced? Say a 2 to 3 bed, 2 bath appartment or house, near or in rome in a decent neighborhood, not luxury or super custom, but a good starter. You might want to check the various real estate websites for an idea on prices.


I think prices are fairly flat. They've been flat since 2006 I guess. In Rome? Going to depend on the area but I think you'll be hard pressed to find anything less then €200K. More for nicer areas. Starter homes aren't an Italian thing. Most people expect to live in one home for life. Also in general home sizes are smaller then the US. 



> 8.)I want to get permanant residency. Has anyone heard of the 1947 rule? Apparently if your grandfather was born before that year and in Italy it's a bit easier to get a pass?


I assume citizenship. Children born before 1947 had to have an Italian father to receive citizenship. It's not easier since after 1947 either parent could pass on citizenship.


----------



## De Piazzy (Aug 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> I'm not sure if you mean a government job or in general. The governments are cutting staff at all levels. Not fully replacing retirees.
> 
> In general you wouldn't be qualified and would need to take the tests etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response, all answers help out.


----------



## De Piazzy (Aug 2, 2012)

pudd 2 said:


> hi i live in abruzzo and i know Pescocantanzo a prety litle place , what was your family name , as i take great interest in the imagration storrys . ie some went to Ny from our vilage Pretoro they went to Otowa 1000 of them . as for your ?? they are vast and dont have answers as we would have in england or america , here its down to each comune and how they read the legge , but good luck any way there are a lot of people on here who have done this roy


My father side is De Piazzy, and famiglia in Pesco are Sabatinis. Thanks for your reply!


----------

